# Neuspeed Wheels? Reviews?



## MAlby7 (May 14, 2004)

I've never seen the Neuspeed wheels anywhere before this year. Now they're popping up everywhere. I'm a little skeptical about things until I research them. Does anyone have any advice or information on these wheels (ie. RS5, RS6, or RS10)? 
- Does someone else make them and stamp Neuspeed on them or does Neuspeed make them themselves? 
- Are they at all finished with a quality painting process? 
- Are they strong at all or will they bend like aluminum foil?


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

My buddy just got the 5-spoke black 18".
They should be arriving soon!
They are sooo sick, Good quality, light, strong, pricey!


----------



## MAlby7 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_My buddy just got the 5-spoke black 18".
They should be arriving soon!
They are sooo sick, Good quality, light, strong, pricey!

Well if your buddy hasn't got them yet then how do you know what they look like on the car in real life, how the quality is, and how strong they are?


----------



## MAlby7 (May 14, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (MAlby7)*

The reason you've never seen them before this year is because they only came out with them this year. You're seeing them a lot because Neuspeed is pushing for a lot of advertising. Nothing more, nothing less.
Most likely, Neuspeed has somebody else make them and they put their name on the final product. Very few companies actually produce their own wheels - much too expensive to simply buy your own forging stamp/machine for a few wheels.
They are forged - which means they should be relatively strong and lightweight. They were displayed at SEMA, so some vendors must have looked at them and/or held them. Otherwise, who knows. Doesn't seem like they shipped yet, so that's probably why nobody has responded. You'll probably just have to wait till somebody has posted that they actually received them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (cchen1)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2399898


----------



## MAlby7 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (dualgtis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dualgtis* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2399898























Damn those are the only wheels I've already seen. I want to see the RS5's on a GTI!


----------

